# Hunting cabin in Arkansas.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I finally finished this today. As I was finishing up I was trying to figure out where all the time went and why it took so long. Granted I had to live out of a motel for the first two months and basically lost a day in travel time a week while getting from my home to the motel each week. 

After the first two months they finally got utilities hooked up and we were able to stay on the job. The first month it was a little rough sleeping on an air mattress but the second month was a lot better. By then we had beds, full kitchen facilities and a 65" led tv with satelite and very comfortable recliners.

I had a helper but all he was good for was holding things, sanding and a few rough cuts otherwise all the work was done by yours truly. There is not a stick of wood in the place that I haven't touched and most of it no less than 6 times by the time you add up all the steps to get to this stage.

Here is a link to the pictures. I would gladly answer any questions you may have. http://s73.beta.photobucket.com/use...tt home?&_suid=135458100720709776678308340247


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cabin? Looks more like a house. Lol
Nice work Dave. I like the copper counter tops. Looks like you've been busy. 
Did you do only the inside work? Or did you build the cabin/house? To


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I only did the inside work. And those aren't copper counter tops. They are 3" thick slabs of white pine with epoxy finish.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

WOW! Great looking house. Would like to see some exterior pics


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

From the outside it looks like a big metal building. No character at all.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> I only did the inside work. And those aren't copper counter tops. They are 3" thick slabs of white pine with epoxy finish.


I think I was referring to these.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Ok. Sorry for the confusion.


No problem Dave. You do nice work. I like your style of furniture and cabinets.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

In my world that there is no cabin. Its a palace! Great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!! there is no way you could keep from enjoying that fantastic home. You did one heck of a job, it looks great.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow just awesome.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!

Congratulations man!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

+1 to all the above. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

That is beautiful! truly awesome!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

That is absolutey gorgeous! I like that big slab counter top. That is very nice.:thumbsup: That looks like a hilton compared to what I think of when you say "cabin."


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic! Those slab countertops are outstanding!


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

GREAT job! Are you using it for personal use or maybe rent it out? That place is nicer then my house! lol


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

jaydawg74 said:


> GREAT job! Are you using it for personal use or maybe rent it out? That place is nicer then my house! lol


This was a for hire job. They live about 45 minutes from this cabin and plan on using it for a getaway and hunting. It sits on 200 acres. I saw deer and turkey every day.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> This was a for hire job. They live about 45 minutes from this cabin and plan on using it for a getaway and hunting. It sits on 200 acres. I saw deer and turkey every day.


45 minutes is a getaway? Lol
I find that to be funny, but no offense. 
Maybe Im use to driving 6hrs to my getaway cabin. I don't know.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 20, 2010)

This is amazing! Nice work!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do these people go there to hunt or to sit in recliners and watch TV?

George


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> Do these people go there to hunt or to sit in recliners and watch TV?
> 
> George


He hunts and she cleans and organizes and cooks for everyone. He came out and went hunting a couple of weekends while I was there and he would go out before sunrise and hunt till around 11 then come in, watch some football, nap and then go back out a couple of hours before sundown.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Do these people go there to hunt or to sit in recliners and watch TV?
> 
> George


Laughing!!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

That's not a deer camp hunting cabin of Uppers (Upper Mich) fame.
That;s flat out a house.
Very nice but bet you don't skin a deer in the living room.


----------

